

MSF is calling on the pharmaceutical giants to make vaccination more affordable - nly
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/health-30853336

======
transfire
> "Our pneumococcal vaccine is one of the most complex we've ever
> manufactured, essentially combining 10 vaccines in one."

And there's the problem. What they need are vaccines for the most deadly
diseases, like tuberculous and polio. They don't have to have vaccine for
disease like HPV. Even measles and chickenpox have extremely low mortality
rates. Prioritize. By focusing on the most important vaccines, the cost would
be much lower and more people would be able to get them and more lives would
be saved.

~~~
pmelendez
> They don't have to have vaccine for disease like HPV.

There are some cancers that are caused by HPV (i.e cervical cancer) so the
mortality rates are quite important in that case.

